# Scarf Joint Adhesive? What to use??



## sully (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi,

First post here. I'm building a boat, but before I start that, I must build a mold out of wood to build the boat on.

I need help finding an adhesive.

Details:

The mold is a bunch of 1/2" plywood on 23" centers. Each piece of plywood has a 2x4 sticking out about 1/2" from flush, which is to receive a face plate.

The face plate must be one, continuous piece of 1/2" plywood that is 5 inches wide by 48 feet long. 

I have made scarf joints in 6(qty) 8', 1/2" ply boards. 

I put these down on the ground (cement) and used liquid nails on the scarf joints with cinder blocks on them for most of the day today in 90+ degree heat. 

At the end of the day, I go to move this thing into place and all the scarf joints come apart. These are 8:1 scarfs!! 

So what off the shelf, cheap product should I have used to bond these scarf joints? 

I don't have my epoxy in yet, or I would have just used that. 

Ideas?? Thank you!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sully said:


> Hi,
> 
> First post here. I'm building a boat, but before I start that, I must build a mold out of wood to build the boat on.
> 
> ...



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

For a section that long, I would use long half lap joints and use TBIII glue.


----------

